

Code Spaces forced to close its doors after security incident - joshfraser
http://www.csoonline.com/article/2365062/disaster-recovery/code-spaces-forced-to-close-its-doors-after-security-incident.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7909791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7909791)

------
jqm
"in the age of cloud infrastructure many organizations think that they can
simply pass the buck on backups, getting their geographic distribution and
redundancy 'for free' as part of going to the cloud," Thomas added.

"However, anything that's vulnerable to the same threats isn't fulfilling the
original intent of offsite backups."

Yep. The old adage of all the eggs in one basket comes to mind. Sad story.

